# Ava and Mona



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Well, I think the girls might be friends one of these days after all...:chili:
View attachment 100644


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

What an adorable picture! I hope they become best buds, they are too cute to fight!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Well that didn't take long..... :biggrin:


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

Awwwwwwww


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

I bet they'll be best friends! Lil Miss Mona Lisa is just adorable Pat.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Oh they are just to cute together:wub:. I am sure they will become best friends.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I thougth they'd become buds! Ava just had to get used to the idea... They sure look cute together...


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

They look like bookends! So adorable.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Mona's daddy is a champion! Frodo (different name....)
View attachment 100645



Mona's mommy: Fiona
View attachment 100646


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

I must say, Mona's parents are really beautiful - she has every chance of being just as gorgeous. She already has a head start on that!!! 

Glad Mona and Ava are getting along, great news.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh my! That's too much cuteness for me...I'm getting the puppy party started a little earlier this year and will be taking the next plane over to NJ! I'm glad Ava and Mona (what a cute name!) are starting to get along better...didn't you say Ava started off hating one of Elaine's chis at first and then became best friends with her? I bet that's what will happen with Mona too. By the way, Mona's parents are gorgeous too!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Pat -- I think they'll do fine once Mona is settled in. Remember how Ava reacted when she met Secret at the airport -- but once we got settled in the room, Ava was fine -- and Secret never causes any problems. 

I love Mona's head -- and remember that Chis are a "Head" breed. Both of her parents are gorgeous and so is your latest addition. 

Does Stan think you've lost your mind? LOL


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Pat -- I think they'll do fine once Mona is settled in. Remember how Ava reacted when she met Secret at the airport -- but once we got settled in the room, Ava was fine -- and Secret never causes any problems.
> 
> I love Mona's head -- and remember that Chis are a "Head" breed. Both of her parents are gorgeous and so is your latest addition.
> 
> Does Stan think you've lost your mind? LOL


 
Stan started out with the story that we don't need any more dogs.....but when I was through with him, he said "whatever you want"...

He loves her!!! Really...it's all good. He had me move her xpen into the livingroom so she wouldn't be alone during the day cause that's where the dogs hang out when we're not home.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

oh my gosh Pat, that is the cutest picture


----------



## Willow Bark (Feb 5, 2012)

Awww....so cute! I'm glad you went with Mona!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

The A Team said:


> Stan started out with the story that we don't need any more dogs.....but when I was through with him, he said "whatever you want"...
> 
> He loves her!!! Really...it's all good. He had me move her xpen into the livingroom so she wouldn't be alone during the day cause that's where the dogs hang out when we're not home.


Men are sooooooooooooo funny. They always think that we don't need another fluff -- and we always win. The next thing you know they're totally in love with the new fluff. :wub::wub: Glad he's on board. :thumbsup:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Awe, what a sweet piccie!!:wub::wub: I'm glad to hear that little Miss Ava is getting her nose out of the air.:HistericalSmiley:But, I love her wittle nose..:wub: Eva and Lily are now playing with each other while Rose referees..:HistericalSmileyShe just stands there and barks at them.)


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

They look so cute together!!! I'm hesitant to add a fourth to my brood and here yo've got five!!!! You're a brave woman!!!!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm so glad that Ava is liking being a big sister now!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Can you talk to my husband and convince him that we need a third?


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

We kind of tend to put human traits on our dogs...and while Ava is damned near human there is no reason why she would not enjoy the company of her sweet new sister. She has had many Chi friends and is comfortable. While we like to make sweet Ava into a self-centered little diva, I somehow doubt that that is her true person. Ava is a sweet loving angel and will surely love her new sister, Mona. But, I think that Pat knew that, felt confident that Ava would love the new puppy, or she would not have taken on a new puppy.

Mona's parents are gorgeous. The markings on daddy are absolutely amazing. Mommy is a real beauty as well. Mona is really pretty, with really nice markings and I wish that she will take Pat in a whirlwind tour to WESTMINSTER.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Glad you picked Mona for her name! She blends in with the background :-D i hope Ava + Mona will continue to bond!


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

What an adorable picture...


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I just love the picture...Ava and Mona are so cute together and no doubt they will be good friends.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Men are sooooooooooooo funny. They always think that we don't need another fluff -- and we always win. The next thing you know they're totally in love with the new fluff. :wub::wub: Glad he's on board. :thumbsup:


Oh my gosh Lynn how true is that :wub:

Pat, the picture is darling, and I knew they would bond, and will continue too. Just too darn cute.

I still also love the first pic you posted with little Mona right up against your face, oh my gosh, instant love for both of you, and looks so meant to be. As I told you FRAME THAT PICTURE :wub:. It is precious.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

awww!!! congrats on your new baby!!!


----------



## Missy Magoo (Dec 5, 2011)

They look like my dogs when they were getting to know each other!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I call this the honeymoon. Watch out for your tail, Ava!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Men are sooooooooooooo funny. They always think that we don't need another fluff -- and we always win. The next thing you know they're totally in love with the new fluff. :wub::wub: Glad he's on board. :thumbsup:





Cosy said:


> I call this the honeymoon. Watch out for your tail, Ava!


LOL and you forgot Ava's little ears olice: :HistericalSmiley:

Little Ana, would walk with Mia 's ear in her mouth, and bless Mia, she just kept walking with her, oh the joys of puppyhood :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

*!*

Ava is not the sweet girl we all know and love, LOL. Each time Elaine gets a new puppy, Ava wants to kill them:w00t:They are not safe around her until they are old enough to start defending them selves. So Ava will be closely supervised until her sweet little sister gets some ba##'s :HistericalSmiley: and then all will be good!!!! She's already starting to listen to me...."STOP THAT AVA!!!!!" :thumbsup:






Sylie said:


> We kind of tend to put human traits on our dogs...and while Ava is damned near human there is no reason why she would not enjoy the company of her sweet new sister. She has had many Chi friends and is comfortable. While we like to make sweet Ava into a self-centered little diva, I somehow doubt that that is her true person. Ava is a sweet loving angel and will surely love her new sister, Mona. But, I think that Pat knew that, felt confident that Ava would love the new puppy, or she would not have taken on a new puppy.
> 
> Mona's parents are gorgeous. The markings on daddy are absolutely amazing. Mommy is a real beauty as well. Mona is really pretty, with really nice markings and I wish that she will take Pat in a whirlwind tour to WESTMINSTER.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww little Mona is so cute. I am sure her and Ava will be great pals in no time.


----------



## Lovkins mama (Dec 15, 2011)

MOna + AVA = BFFL


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'd say fast friends. :wub::wub: Mona's totally precious. As long as she doesn't have the personality my Chi had years ago.

Oh yeah,


LuvMyBoys said:


> Can you talk to my husband and convince him that we need a third?


What Laura said.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Awwh congrats on your new adorable chi addition , Pat :chili: I've always thought that this day is gonna come soon. Mona is darling :wubshe has the same name as my aunt  ) . 

I am glad to know that Ava is starting to warm up for her


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

The A Team said:


> Mona's daddy is a champion! Frodo (different name....)
> View attachment 100645
> 
> 
> ...


Gosh! I love Frodo's ear sets:wub:

Ah one day, I also will have a long haired chi


----------

